# D4 & D800 issues



## Astro (May 4, 2012)

http://fstoppers.com/news-nikon-d800-has-confirmed-focusview-finder-issues

http://www.pdnonline.com/gear/Nikon-Investigating--5632.shtml


----------



## briansquibb (May 4, 2012)

I dont want to hear bad things about cameras.

Give me some good news for a change


----------



## dr croubie (May 4, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Give me some good news for a change



I've been using my mum's 40-year old spotmatic for a few months, it works fine.
She used it for 40 years before that, it worked fine.
Sounds like good camera news to me.
Does that count?


Or my good news is that I have to give it back, because i'm getting an EOS 3 in the mail soon, did they have light-leaks or fuzzy viewfinders?


----------



## briansquibb (May 4, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Give me some good news for a change
> ...



The Spotmatic was the first camera that I bought new. For its day it was really good 

EOS 3 sounds like good news to - at least the DR will be as good as a Nikon


----------



## psolberg (May 4, 2012)

well, not sure about those but mine is perfect ;D
3rd day as a former canon shooter and I'm mac-loving the D800 so far.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 4, 2012)

The EOS-3 is a super sexy camera with 1-Series features that can be had for as little as $200! I LOVE mine. You can link the spot meter to the focus points, take multiple meter readings from a scene & average them together, focus with your eyes and swap out the sensor for all different types of effects?!

Welcome to the future!

Enjoy photography


----------



## Aglet (May 4, 2012)

An unfortunate glitch, hopefully it's a firmware fix and not a hardware based problem.

I have a Canon Rebel XSi (450D) that locks up a lot too, especially annoying when doing night panoramas! Good thing I don't have to rely on it for that any more. Seems to work OK without hanging up when not in manual mode. 2 other 450Ds I used never had any problem, same firmware in all.


----------



## Tov (May 4, 2012)

probably to much tape


----------



## mjbehnke (May 4, 2012)

If the lockup is happening in two different camera with different types of firmware, sounds like a hardware issue with a microprocessor or some part of a sensor that both cameras have in them. Strange.


----------



## psolberg (May 7, 2012)

mjbehnke said:


> If the lockup is happening in two different camera with different types of firmware, sounds like a hardware issue with a microprocessor or some part of a sensor that both cameras have in them. Strange.



having worked in software for a living I can tell you that you're absolutely way off the mark. Simple fact of software: you share libraries. the D800 and D4 use the same processor and it is logical they share some code. 

no doubt they already have a fix but they have to do something called regression testing which takes a lot of time because every dependency needs to be re-tested even if was not directly responsible for the flaw.

Given firmware updates have the potential to turn your camera into a brick, camera OEMs have to test a lot. That is just how software works.

If you're an early adopter of sophisticated gear like this you need to get used to having to tape things around, or work around glitches until the OEM finishes their field testing...aka YOU.


----------

